
Show HN: How to gain observability across Kafka topics and Elasticsearch - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2020/04/how-to-explore-data-in-kafka-topic-and-elasticsearch-with-sql/
======
mastergui
Is this using elastic's SQL underneath?

------
adilonsocial
Interesting new feature!

